

Ask HN: What is your start up idea and how can I help? - pitchit

As someone who would love to help build up my resume, I&#x27;m always looking for interesting project ideas to work on (in my spare time). I&#x27;m sure other people here also would love a new project to work on.<p>So for those of you working on your start up or other personal project, how can we help?<p>Edit: So anyone who wants help, post a comment starting with [Help], if you want to assist others post a comment starting with [Assist].
======
Warewolf-ESB
[Help] We're always looking for C# devs to help us with our open source
service bus. It's on GitHub here - [https://github.com/Warewolf-ESB/Warewolf-
ESB](https://github.com/Warewolf-ESB/Warewolf-ESB)

Please get in touch if you want more info: info at warewolf dot io

------
pitchit
[Assist] I'm a Python programmer with years of experience with Python and
Flask. I also am experienced with cyber security work and reporting
vulnerabilities.

So if anyone needs help with either cyber security on their website or Python,
tell me!

~~~
ac360
I'm the founder of Servant – [https://www.servant.co](https://www.servant.co)
We give simple databases to everyone. We're doing a formal launch next month.
In the interim, could you help us with some Python related tasks? My email is
on the website if you're interested. Good luck to you.

------
himax
With assembly.com you have no control of the software that is made. You can't
build a company. Plus, they take 10% of revenue from the top.

Is there similar sites where I own and run the code?

------
gbelote
You should check out Assembly: [https://assembly.com/](https://assembly.com/)

------
shahocean
What are your expertise?

~~~
pitchit
Good point, I realized that this would need to be a bit more organized. See
the updated post.

------
muminoff
How are you at NLTK?

